# BVI charter time



## knottyknot (Apr 2, 2012)

Greetings,

I am looking for 1-2 weeks BVI, USVI owner/other cost effective charter time at the end of August. Any availabilities?

Thanks
JimR


----------



## tridave (Dec 15, 2011)

i can help you with a charter in august. i am currently on charter right now and can reply to an email sent to [email protected].
thanks,
dave


----------

